# Need assistance with snow on dish



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We had a big snow last night, and while I had no issues this morning, a friend who is about two streets away recently switched said this is the second snow that has caused him to lose signal. He doesn't want to use a heater. He's sent me links to various "hoodies" and covers. Do these really work, and don't affect the signal themselves? I mentioned the supersoaker, he doesn't like it either.

He says I'm partly to blame for this because I didn't tell him there have been customers here that have had snow issues in the past. I thought my own experiences would be more relevant but guess not.

Any ideas? I also told him to stay away from using Pam.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Long handled broom. Sooper soaker with warm water. Covers don't really help because snow sticks to them, too. 

It's quite possible, though, that your friend's dish isn't optimally aligned, causing it lose reception easier than yours. Compare your signal readings with theirs.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> We had a big snow last night, and while I had no issues this morning, a friend who is about two streets away recently switched said this is the second snow that has caused him to lose signal. He doesn't want to use a heater. He's sent me links to various "hoodies" and covers. Do these really work, and don't affect the signal themselves? I mentioned the supersoaker, he doesn't like it either.
> 
> He says I'm partly to blame for this because I didn't tell him there have been customers here that have had snow issues in the past. I thought my own experiences would be more relevant but guess not.
> 
> Any ideas? I also told him to stay away from using Pam.


Snow on the dish is a possibility anytime it is a little sticky and there is blowing and accumulation. If your friend doesnt get it, tell him the best thing to do is go back to some non-LOS method of receiving tv. For all the benefits that we get with sat tv, if he cant handle the occasional need to clear snow off the dish, he shouldnt be a sat customer...I know there has been more snow down in that area than usual the last week or two...Oh, and find a new friend 'cos this one is not worth it if he blames you...thats not what friends do...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Snow on the dish is a possibility anytime it is a little sticky and there is blowing and accumulation. If your friend doesnt get it, tell him the best thing to do is go back to some non-LOS method of receiving tv. For all the benefits that we get with sat tv, if he cant handle the occasional need to clear snow off the dish, he shouldnt be a sat customer...I know there has been more snow down in that area than usual the last week or two...Oh, and find a new friend 'cos this one is not worth it if he blames you...thats not what friends do...


What I found odd is that as I said, I'm two streets over and haven't had to brush the snow off yet this year, and in the 6 years I've had satellite, have only had to do it 4-5 times, several were when we got pounded and Cincinnati went under a level 3 snow emergency. So maybe it's a signal strength issue as well. When the installer came out it was raining heavily and he was going through the waiver process when it came back on its own.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

A garbage bag over the dish sometimes helps, depending upon the amount and type of snow.

It is a little unsightly, however.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

The best answer is to have the dish accessible mine is mounted off my deck and take two seconds to clean off even during the worst storms. Only have to clean when the snow is as stated earlier sticky.


----------



## PhilS (Sep 23, 2007)

I live in Texas. Snow once in a while. If it's above freezing, I take a water hose and it washes off the snow - also melts any ice on the dish.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Short term:
soft bristle broom to knock of the loose stuff, then warm windshield washer fluid in a squirt bottle to get off the icy stuff

Long term:
check the signal strength and get the dish peaked if needed


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> We had a big snow last night, and while I had no issues this morning, a friend who is about two streets away recently switched said this is the second snow that has caused him to lose signal. He doesn't want to use a heater. He's sent me links to various "hoodies" and covers. Do these really work, and don't affect the signal themselves? I mentioned the supersoaker, he doesn't like it either.
> 
> He says I'm partly to blame for this because I didn't tell him there have been customers here that have had snow issues in the past. I thought my own experiences would be more relevant but guess not.
> 
> Any ideas? I also told him to stay away from using Pam.


That's why I tend to avoid recommending anything, if they have a problem, who gets the call? I also don't tell the neighbors what I do. I don't want the doorbell ringing when I'm home with a neighbor and their sick computer. I have little enough free time as is.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> What I found odd is that as I said, I'm two streets over and haven't had to brush the snow off yet this year, and in the 6 years I've had satellite, have only had to do it 4-5 times, several were when we got pounded and Cincinnati went under a level 3 snow emergency. So maybe it's a signal strength issue as well. When the installer came out it was raining heavily and he was going through the waiver process when it came back on its own.


It might also be a wind issue. Now I live in SoCal, so I don't know what snow is... 

But I have family in Michigan and Ontario, Canada and have visited them in the winter. I also was born in a cold climate with lots of winter snow.... and the conditions can vary from street to street. If you have more wind then him, snow might continue to blow off of the dish, and only a little sticks to the dish, where as the dish is sheltered from wind.... the snow might just twirl down on it and stick.

Combine that with a slight mis-alignment, and he might be in trouble a lot more then you, even though it is only a street or two over.

I agree with previous posters though: If you are not prepared to deal with snow on your dish, you should not be a satellite subscriber.

My uncle uses a bucket of hot water, and some sort of super-soaker type thing.... basically the one you put in a bucket, pull to fill it up, and then push on the back to squirt the water out.... he does that once or twice, and the dish is fine.

Best way would be to use a heated dish of course. Why doesn't he want to use that?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> He says I'm partly to blame for this because I didn't tell him there have been customers here that have had snow issues in the past.


- if he is blaming you he doesnt sound like much of a friend.
- if he didnt know this could happen he sounds like a dope.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

dcowboy7 said:


> - if he is blaming you he doesnt sound like much of a friend.
> - if he didnt know this could happen he sounds like a dope.


Agreed.

I live in sunny southern California, where all we need to deal with is RAIN every now and then..... and my 8 year old nephew who probably has never even seen snow up close, except for on his DirecTV-powered TV would be able to figure out that if snow sticks to the metal of a car, it would most likely also stick to a satellite dish.

This falls in the "you didn't tell me I could not use the microwave to dry off my PUPPY" category.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He told me when he got home, he had a signal, maybe the sun melted enough off.

Don't know if he's going to do anything.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

My dish is on my porch roof. Only have problems with the wet heavy stuff. I don't have access to the front from my balcony, but it is within broom reach. 

But I have never seen a 90° angle broom? So, I'm open to any ideas on how I can clean the dish front from behind the dish? The dish is at eye-level, so I can reach over the top. I only have access from one side. 

Oh, I have a snow storm on the way. It due Sunday night.


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

Spray some Silicon spray on the reflector.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Valve1138 said:


> Spray some Silicon spray on the reflector.


That's not really a good suggestion. Silicon sprays can leave behind residues that can stain the dish and attract dirt/dust.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

I just use a broom. I only use warm water if it is covered in ice. Over the years I have noticed some dishes seem to have more snow stick to them than others. Usually I have to clean snow & ice from the LNB's.

P.S. Can we make this a subject of a sticky thread under tips & resources, etc...?
This subject comes up every year. Just a thought.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Valve1138 said:


> Spray some Silicon spray on the reflector.


You can't just spray silicon, you need to grow it to get the proper crystal structure.


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

matt1124 said:



> You can't just spray silicon, you need to grow it to get the proper crystal structure.


Yes, the lattice will just accumulate more snow anyway.:righton:


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I vote that sat company's should provide super duper super large super soakers to all customers that live in snow prone areas that has a non accessible dish.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

ntwrkd said:


> Yes, the lattice will just accumulate more snow anyway.:righton:


s doped silicon :lol:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> I vote that sat company's should provide super duper super large super soakers to all customers that live in snow prone areas that has a non accessible dish.


That sounds . . . super


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

I still say a good coating of Rain X can't hurt. Think about how snow and rain slide off your windshield and doesn't leave a residue.......


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dshu82 said:


> I still say a good coating of Rain X can't hurt.


Yes it can. :nono:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

ffemtreed said:


> I vote that sat company's should provide super duper super large super soakers to all customers that live in snow prone areas that has a non accessible dish.


Or mount dishes where customers can easily brush away the snow themselves.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> That's why I tend to avoid recommending anything, if they have a problem, who gets the call? I also don't tell the neighbors what I do. I don't want the doorbell ringing when I'm home with a neighbor and their sick computer. I have little enough free time as is.


Yeah, I get calls from friends who have electrical problems and usually help them out, but it gets old after a while. I try to avoid letting people know I'm an electrician.

Last friend that called me with a problem had a refrigerator in his garage. His unheated garage. Fortunately his breaker box was in the garage too, and I immediately checked the receptacle he was using for it. He had burned out the receptacle. Replaced it and told him that using a refrigerator in an unheated space was asking for trouble, but he plugged it back in as soon as I left. I'll be back their soon, I'm sure.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Or mount dishes where customers can easily brush away the snow themselves.


A lot of people don't plan ahead when they buy houses. I've got three brothers-in-law that bought "McMansions" and some of the gutters are almost forty feet above ground level. Stick a dish on top of one of those homes and you'd play hell using a brush. Never mind trying to figure out how to clean the gutters.

I can reach all my gutters and get up on the roof with just a 12' ladder, I had been thru the "cleaning gutters at the risk of life and limb" in other houses and this time I was looking for a ranch with easy access to the roof. The McMansions are nice homes, but there are a lot of drawbacks to them. I've never had a problem cleaning my dish off, I just use an extension brush we bought to clean the cathedral ceilings with, don't even have to get the ladder out.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> My dish is on my porch roof. Only have problems with the wet heavy stuff. I don't have access to the front from my balcony, but it is within broom reach.
> 
> But I have never seen a 90° angle broom? So, I'm open to any ideas on how I can clean the dish front from behind the dish? The dish is at eye-level, so I can reach over the top. I only have access from one side.
> 
> Oh, I have a snow storm on the way. It due Sunday night.


Leaf blower? Hair dryer? Using a hair dryer on the back of the dish should work. If the snow isn't sticky, a leaf blower would probably work. I think I'd try the hair dryer first.

Rich


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Leaf blower? Hair dryer? Using a hair dryer on the back of the dish should work. If the snow isn't sticky, a leaf blower would probably work. I think I'd try the hair dryer first.
> 
> Rich


I've never tried it myself but I had a neighbor in Minnesota who use to use a Shop Vac to clean off his dish.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Leaf blower? Hair dryer? Using a hair dryer on the back of the dish should work. If the snow isn't sticky, a leaf blower would probably work. I think I'd try the hair dryer first.
> 
> Rich


 Just make sure you have both feet in the snow when using the hair dryer and don't drop it! :lol:

After last winter I got a Hot Shot heater. Under $100 and I could stay toasty warm and dry. Truthfully I hope I ***NEVER*** need to use it and if it saves me once then it was well worth it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Leaf blower? Hair dryer? Using a hair dryer on the back of the dish should work. If the snow isn't sticky, a leaf blower would probably work. I think I'd try the hair dryer first.
> 
> Rich


Have neither. I might be able to reach only one side of the dish rear from my balcony. But I don't see it doing much in a middle of a storm.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> Just make sure you have both feet in the snow when using the hair dryer and don't drop it! :lol:
> 
> . . . .


My balcony is not in the open. It has a ceiling. I drop three 4'x6' shutters from the ceiling to block the 4'x18' opening for storms.

The dish is off to the side of the balcony on my porch roof.

For the record, I designed the home. So seeing another balcony design like mine would be near impossible.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

fluffybear said:


> I've never tried it myself but I had a neighbor in Minnesota who use to use a Shop Vac to clean off his dish.


You know that might work. I would need some type of 90° attachment.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> You know that might work. I would need some type of 90° attachment.


If they don't already have something with a 90° angle, you might able to build your own using PVC pipe (I believe Shop Vac's use 2 1/2 pipe). That same neighbor created his own system out of PVC for cleaning out his gutters with a Shop Vac.

Edit: found this right angle brush attachment on Shop Vac's site: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1289158


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Just make sure you have both feet in the snow when using the hair dryer and don't drop it! :lol:


Should have cautioned anyone using the hair dryer method to use it on a GFI protected circuit or use a GFI adapter. They should also be used on outside Xmas lights.



> After last winter I got a Hot Shot heater. Under $100 and I could stay toasty warm and dry. Truthfully I hope I ***NEVER*** need to use it and if it saves me once then it was well worth it.


I gotta look that up. You might have a toy that I don't have. He who dies with the most toys... :lol:

Just looked it up. I'll stick to my brush. 

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

fluffybear said:


> If they don't already have something with a 90° angle, you might able to build your own using PVC pipe (I believe Shop Vac's use 2 1/2 pipe). That same neighbor created his own system out of PVC for cleaning out his gutters with a Shop Vac.
> 
> Edit: found this right angle brush attachment on Shop Vac's site: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1289158


Well, it looks like I'll be off to Home Depot for some PVC pipe, elbow joints and a shop vac brush. Also need some gripping tape, once I have some basic measurements.

Only thing I worry about, is the bending of the shaft as I'm brushing the snow. Don't think it will break, but a springing action, would make it hard to control.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

TBlazer07 said:


> Just make sure you have both feet in the snow when using the hair dryer and don't drop it! :lol:/...


And be sure to be wearing these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ground-bracelet-grounding-strap-0a.jpg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> And be sure to be wearing these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ground-bracelet-grounding-strap-0a.jpg


Our IT (they weren't called that then) people had to wear them. They've been around for quite a while.

Rich


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Well, it looks like I'll be off to Home Depot for some PVC pipe, elbow joints and a shop vac brush. Also need some gripping tape, once I have some basic measurements.
> 
> Only thing I worry about, is the bending of the shaft as I'm brushing the snow. Don't think it will break, but a springing action, would make it hard to control.


Good Luck!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

maartena said:


> But I have family in Michigan and Ontario, Canada and have visited them in the winter. I also was born in a cold climate with lots of winter snow.... and the conditions can vary from street to street. If you have more wind then him, snow might continue to blow off of the dish, and only a little sticks to the dish, where as the dish is sheltered from wind.... the snow might just twirl down on it and stick.
> 
> Combine that with a slight mis-alignment, and he might be in trouble a lot more then you, even though it is only a street or two over.


My winters spent working in Cleveland confirm everything you just wrote, exactly. Two houses right next door to each other can have VERY different wind/rain/snow patterns due to roof shape, dish location, trees, spacing and direction of houses, etc. One person's experience isn't necessarily going to be another's.



> Best way would be to use a heated dish of course.


And, again, you are totally correct here. Once installed, a dish heater is a "zero-labor" anti-snow system.


----------



## CockerKingdom (Jan 18, 2010)

Lite broom!


----------



## cosmo (Mar 3, 2005)

you could try using spray wax on the dish pan only so no water will stick and freeze.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

For fun, I googled satellite dish snow.

Anyone have success with the _WedgieCover_?

To me, it looks like the wet sticky snow would just gather in a different spot.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Also came across the _Ice Zapper_

The manual one would meet my needs and between this and the _WedgieCover_, the _Ice Zapper_ looks more reliable for my wet sticky snow.

_Ice Zapper_ Spec Sheet


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Same article mention _Pam_, but I rather not. But at the end the Pam paragraph, it mention _WX2100_. Its ad show rain pixelating the broadcast because of rain drops on the dish. I thought rain pixelating was cause by rain in the atmosphere.

And the damn stuff ain't cheap.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Ground level pole mount works for me!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

jdspencer said:


> Ground level pole mount works for me!


Yep. I can reach mine from the back door with a broom while in my undies. Gotta lova Christmas break! Oh, and privacy fences!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Also came across the _Ice Zapper_
> 
> The manual one would meet my needs and between this and the _WedgieCover_, the _Ice Zapper_ looks more reliable for my wet sticky snow.
> 
> _Ice Zapper_ Spec Sheet


I had the ICE ZAPPER for about 30 minutes and sold it on eBay. It's 110VAC direct to the dish. Didn't want to mess with that. I got rid of it real quick. Plus it only covers 2 strips about 4" by 10" and it only comes with a 2' pigtail for power so you have to run your own extension cord to it to a power outlet nearby. The entire kit comes in a 12 x 14 envelope.

The HotShot is a little more expensive but runs off a low voltage transformer (28VAC IIRC) and includes 125' of cable and covers just about the entire dish with multiple heating elements. Plus you don't have to purchase an outdoor extension cord.
http://www.satpro.tv/slimlinehotshotdishheater.aspx

Edit: Mine is on the back of the dish not the front. I got it off eBay, not from the link I posted.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Should have cautioned anyone using the hair dryer method to use it on a GFI protected circuit or use a GFI adapter. They should also be used on outside Xmas lights.
> 
> I gotta look that up. You might have a toy that I don't have. He who dies with the most toys... :lol:
> 
> ...


A broom is easy if your dish isn't 2 stories up, about 55' ATCF and unreachable with either a broom or a water gun.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a Hot Shot I purchased this fall after getting tired of getting on the roof to brush off the dish. I did that 4 times last year. I wish I could tell you how great it works, but we have only had a dusting of snow this year. I am still waiting for a big dump to test it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> I had the ICE ZAPPER for about 30 minutes and sold it on eBay. It's 110VAC direct to the dish. Didn't want to mess with that. I got rid of it real quick. Plus it only covers 2 strips about 4" by 10" and it only comes with a 2' pigtail for power so you have to run your own extension cord to it to a power outlet nearby. The entire kit comes in a 12 x 14 envelope.
> 
> The HotShot is a little more expensive but runs off a low voltage transformer (28VAC IIRC) and includes 125' of cable and covers just about the entire dish with multiple heating elements. Plus you don't have to purchase an outdoor extension cord.
> http://www.satpro.tv/slimlinehotshotdishheater.aspx
> ...


That's over kill for me.

I only plan to plug it in when there is heavy snow. That at most is three times a year. But I don't like the idea of only a two feet lead. That means I would have a connection tape to the outside support pole. Damn a six foot lead would easily reach the interior of my dry balcony.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Phil T said:


> I have a Hot Shot I purchased this fall after getting tired of getting on the roof to brush off the dish. I did that 4 times last year. I wish I could tell you how great it works, but we have only had a dusting of snow this year. I am still waiting for a big dump to test it.


You put in on the front of the dish or the rear?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> You put in on the front of the dish or the rear?


It is so very simple to put it on the back which is what they recommend. Actually easier then on the front and less chance of knocking the dish out of whack. Simply remove the 4 screws that hold the dish (not the LNB) to the mount and the dish slides off without touching the LNB or affecting alignment. I brought it in the house, washed it off with some cleaner and waited till it reached room temp then stuck on the heater unit and popped it back on the mount. Just follow the direction on how to apply it because once it touches the dish it will never come off.

I don't leave it switched on or the thermostat will keep it running most of the winter. I just flip the switch on the transormer when needed.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

This is a post of about 2 years ago, where the poster showed how to make your own dish heater. Pretty cool.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136096


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Rain-X or a light coating of silicon spray will not hurt the dish. The dish is a piece of metal. There is no special coating on the dish, because D* allows you to paint it. If for some reason there is left over residue (which in six years for me there hasn't been any), wash it with soap and water. Don't forget to spray the arm and be very careful NOT to spray the LNB.

The problem I had with the heaters is that they fail suddenly. One day you plug it in and it doesn't work at all. Now what? Also had a friend who must have installed his poorly. It kept tripping his GFI in the winter. He wanted to plug it in a non-GFI outlet. I advised against that.

Having said all of that, snow is rarely a problem. And I live where there is lots of snow. It's the freezing rain.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

TBlazer07 said:


> It is so very simple to put it on the back which is what they recommend. Actually easier then on the front and less chance of knocking the dish out of whack. Simply remove the 4 screws that hold the dish (not the LNB) to the mount and the dish slides off without touching the LNB or affecting alignment. I brought it in the house, washed it off with some cleaner and waited till it reached room temp then stuck on the heater unit and popped it back on the mount. Just follow the direction on how to apply it because once it touches the dish it will never come off.
> 
> I don't leave it switched on or the thermostat will keep it running most of the winter. I just flip the switch on the transormer when needed.


I did the same except I keep mine on all the time. It usually is off during the day but on at night. We can have snow and ice blow in quickly and I don't want to be caught because I forgot to switch it on.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> It is so very simple to put it on the back which is what they recommend. Actually easier then on the front and less chance of knocking the dish out of whack. Simply remove the 4 screws that hold the dish (not the LNB) to the mount and the dish slides off without touching the LNB or affecting alignment. I brought it in the house, washed it off with some cleaner and waited till it reached room temp then stuck on the heater unit and popped it back on the mount. Just follow the direction on how to apply it because once it touches the dish it will never come off.
> 
> I don't leave it switched on or the thermostat will keep it running most of the winter. I just flip the switch on the transformer when needed.


You have convince me. I wanted it on the back.


----------



## chazcat_72 (Jul 19, 2008)

i live in montana and had 4-6 inches of snow over night the dish was cover including the arm and lnb i've had satelite tv over the past 15 yrs and only once or twice did i loose signal i've had 18 in dish and the slimline 5 ka/ku dish now except for a little lost of signal last night i figure because of either weather or ice on the dish.


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have both my Directv and Wildblue dishes on pole mounts about 5ft off the ground and concreted about 3ft below the frost line. 
It makes it a lot easier for me to be able to wipe off the snow before I have problems by being eye level. For the most part the dish needs to have around 4in of snow built up to start interrupting my signal and all my dishes are peaked out done by myself. 

One of the things I use to see that was most common when I was a tech for DTV was the F connectors not being properly secured to the cable or the stinger being cut to short so when it got cold the copper would contract and cause signal problems.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> You have convince me. I wanted it on the back.


Last winter was the first time I had REAL problems and it happened 3 or 4 times between 2 storms probably because I had my dish relocated earlier last fall. I was shooting hot water through a garden hose out my kitchen window at the dish. When it was way up on the peak of the high roof I never had the problem. Evidently where it is now the house blocks the wind and keeps the snow from blowing off the dish.

I figured that by installing the heater it will never snow again! :lol: That's OK. I hate snow.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> Last winter was the first time I had REAL problems and it happened 3 or 4 times between 2 storms probably because I had my dish relocated earlier last fall. I was shooting hot water through a garden hose out my kitchen window at the dish. When it was way up on the peak of the high roof I never had the problem. Evidently where it is now the house blocks the wind and keeps the snow from blowing off the dish.
> 
> I figured that by installing the heater it will never snow again! :lol: That's OK. I hate snow.


My dish has been in three locations on my house. It started off on the corner, no snow accumulation, but had bad signal strenght. Tech said because it was because of power lines right next to it. Got moved to the house peak. Wind here wouldn't let anything accumulate. Went to HD and the dish ended up on the porch roof off to the side of the balcony. Now it gets enough snow accumulation to knock out the signal two to three times a year.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Snow rake handle with a wallpaper brush duct taped at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

ejjames said:


> Snow rake handle with a wallpaper brush duct taped at a 45 degree angle.


 Wouldn't work too great when the dish is 60 feet away and 3 stories up.  Seems most everyone assumes the dish is installed where one has easy, reasonably close access to it when they come up with their suggestions. That's probably not the case more times then it is plus going out in the wind and snow late at night just ain't fun.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Just one nit to pick. It's _SILICONE_, not silicon. Silicon is a metalloid, silicone is a plastic.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> Just one nit to pick. It's _SILICONE_, not silicon. Silicon is a metalloid, silicone is a plastic.


I know that, but my spell-checker apparently doesn't. It must have auto-corrected it. I have fixed the probleme.

It also doesn't apparently know the word "metalloid".


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

has anyone tried rain x? rainx works great on my windsheild, prehaps it could work on dish and repel water or snow if warm water was used to knock it off


----------



## aquatic (Nov 3, 2005)

Many moons ago, in a frosty white place known as MinneSNOWta, Snow buildi up was an issue for me as well. While I had rail mounted it on my balcony, the 8' to get to it was a torturous hell that even Roald Amundsen would balk at. (Snow would drift over the roofline, on to the balcony...all 8x16' of it would build up so I couldn't even SEE the dish, much less get to it). 

After fighting that issue one winter (I had to shovel the balcony a few times due to weight concerns) to get to the dish, I did a couple things during the summer. 

1) Used a paste auto wax. Cleaned the dish well, then put on several coats of wax and buffed 'em out. Made the surface as slick and shiny as I could get it. 

2) Put up a plexiglas "Shield/Hood" so that it extended a little bit over the lip of the dish--maybe 2-3" The everyday example is a bug deflector on a car. Since the elevation there was low comparatively, it did the trick well for me. 

I hit it with wax once a summer/fall after that and never did have any further issues. Mind you, this was the round dish, so mileage may vary.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> I know that, but my spell-checker apparently doesn't. It must have auto-corrected it. I have fixed the probleme.
> 
> It also doesn't apparently know the word "metalloid".


Mine thinks "irregardless" is a word and I can't fix it. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

aquatic said:


> Many moons ago, in a frosty white place known as MinneSNOWta, Snow buildi up was an issue for me as well. While I had rail mounted it on my balcony, the 8' to get to it was a torturous hell that even Roald Amundsen would balk at. (Snow would drift over the roofline, on to the balcony...all 8x16' of it would build up so I couldn't even SEE the dish, much less get to it).
> 
> After fighting that issue one winter (I had to shovel the balcony a few times due to weight concerns) to get to the dish, I did a couple things during the summer.
> 
> ...


I've just been reading this thread for chuckles, but I've wondered why *Drucifer* hasn't considered making one of those shutters he has to close his porch in out of Plexiglas. Stuff comes in all kinds of sizes and thicknesses and is really easy to work with.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

rich584 said:


> I've just been reading this thread for chuckles, but I've wondered why *Drucifer* hasn't considered making one of those shutters he has to close his porch in out of Plexiglas. Stuff comes in all kinds of sizes and thicknesses and is really easy to work with.
> 
> Rich


All that would do is move the snow from the dish to the shutter.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

la24philly said:


> has anyone tried rain x? rainx works great on my windsheild, prehaps it could work on dish and repel water or snow if warm water was used to knock it off


RainX works because it exploits the properties of a glass surface.

DirecTV dishes are powder-coated stamped steel, and RainX won't do anything for them.

In fact, all coating "solutions" are worthless. If you want signal in snow and ice conditions, you need a dish heater like the Hot Shot.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> All that would do is move the snow from the dish to the shutter.


Shutters are angled? Didn't consider that. I'd be buying one of those heaters, for sure.

Rich


----------

